# Universal Serial Bus Controllers wont work... :( ??? Please Help!



## squidge (Jan 1, 2010)

I finished a computer call via USB headset and all was well.... Approx 1 hour later... I couldn't get my headset to work. I tried the headset in another computer USB and it worked. I noticed my camera would not work and the USB hub would not work... in other words the USB ports have all stopped working.

In device management.... there was an error message next to all of the Universal Serial Bus Controllers...

Under universal serial bus controllers.
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Intel (R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C

The message says:

The error message in the USB controller Properties says Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)....



I have un-installed, reinstalled and updated the drivers.. but it says that is all working fine. 

I am unsure how to fix this problem...

Could someone please advise...?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Are you using the "Safley Remove Hardware" wizard?
Disconnect all USB Devices
Open the Device Manager
Uninstall ALL USB controllers listed under USB (Right Click>Uninstall).
If Windows request a restart select Cancel until ALL USB controllers are uninstalled.
Reboot the computer.
XP should reinstall the USB controller drivers.

Check to see if your USB devices are working correctly.
I would connect one at a time.


Let us know how you make out


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you don't get any satisfaction with my team mate *BBComp's* excellent advise, then right click on each of those items you have posted and select "update drivers" and see if that helps.


----------

